# Drooping Roof Lining



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've just been out to the van to collect something and noticed that the roof lining (carpet type) is drooping quite noticeably. Not sure what it is stuck to - maybe some kind of insulation - and that seems to have warped so that you can push the carpet and lining up quite a long way until it touches the roof. It may not have much practical effect but I know it will annoy the hell out of me every time I step into the van.

Ours is a La Strada Pronto (PVC).

My questions are:

What could have caused this?

Can it be corrected without a major dismantling of the van interior?

Thanks for any help,

Phil

P.S. Hope this is the right forum - no mods to move it now if it's not!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the only answer I can give is to phone the converters who can tell you what is needed.

cabby


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I can try contacting La Strada in Germany but I think it may be a not uncommon problem. I had a VW transporter where it happened and I think then it was just that the lining was not glued very well. Never got it sorted though.

Phil


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Phil, Being a fellow La Strada owner I find it difficult to believe that you have a fault. 
May I suggest you try our website to see if anyone else has a similar problem.
http://www.lastradaclub.org.uk/our-vans

Failing that it may be a lining out and re-stick or fasten it job.
It was put up in Germany by mere mortals so I am sure Brits can take it out to fix it.

Best of Luck
Steve


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Hello Phill42,

If it is a carpet type roof cover the bond has come loose and wants re-bonding. It can happen, I do no know where you are but if you are near us I would be happy to take a look and re-bond it for you if we can. *This would be free of charge of coarse.*


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

This is a very kind offer indeed, Daniel. It looks as though I can get over to you but I'll need to think about the logistics as my wife has health problems and I'm not quite sure how it would pan out. I will PM you when I've had a chance to think it through.

I should just mention that it seems to me that whatever the carpet is stuck to, probably some insulating material, seems to have warped. 

Phil


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm grateful for the help I've been offered but I wanted to try and get more info from La Strada about the kind of construction that could have led to this happening.

I got a very prompt reply but found it rather worrying:

Hello,

Unfortunately it is not possible to say what happenned when we do not see the van or do not have pictures from it. Also we would need to know which Pronto is concerned (chassis and/ or production number).
At this time there was a Pronto built by SCT in the Czech Republic and one built by la strada in Germany.
We do not have any plans nor documents from the model built by SCT as the company went bankrupt in 2007. These models had been sold by us.
Generally spoken we suggest you go to a specialist to check what needs to be done, we kindly ask you to go see a distributor.

Kind regards,


la strada Fahrzeugbau GmbH & Co. KG

Mario Tolzin

Now I will obviously send them the chassis number to try and fgind out where mine was built but how could they be selling a model that was constructed by two different companies? And even if there's nothing to worry about in principle, how could they possibly not have 'plans or documents'? Surely they would have to be the same?

I'm well aware that the Pronto was marketed as an 'entry level' MH but that's no excuse for what apparently happened here. Having said all this, we've been very happy with it and, so far any snags and minor problems have been fairly easily dealt with.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Unfortunately Badge Marketing is quite a common practice across all manufacturing. Also manufacturing in less expensive labour cost areas.
Motorhomes being no exception. (Volkswagen & Suzuki in Mexico) 
We were aware in the La Strada club that some of the Pronto's were produced elsewhere. I have no idea which model/version.
I wouldn't have thought roof lining fitment would be all that different or too technical to perform a fix. Good excuse to visit Eschell. But there must be someone here that can work it out.

Steve


----------

